# charity fish/acoustic tunes



## baydreaming (Feb 16, 2006)

for the second year now, I will be putting on a charity raffle which gives away 2 nights accomodations (up to 4 people), a day fishing trip, a fresh fish dinner, and live acoustic music around a campfire...which this year will benefit Casa of Central Texas.

The guest musicians are James Pardo, Tres Womack, and Luke Adair

My name is Michael Wren and we have named this event Fishin' with Flaco...

for more information please visit www.michaelwren.com or you can see the event on facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...81420868568062


----------

